# HYBRID Bindingpack



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How much are they? I actually like this idea...

Pretty surprised nobody has thought of this as it makes a lot of sense, to me atleast.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I can't believe there's a spam post I actually like! More info would definitely be appreciated


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It ain't going to carry and shovel and probe. In fact not sure how much it's going to carry. An extra beanie, your stash? Maybe some water.

Really I don't have any problems with a back pack. Maybe because I almost always ride with one in the bc, I'm used to it. At the resort though, I don't use one. I can see some usefulness there if you got some items you want to carry around that don't necessarily fit into a pocket comfortably. Looks like a lot of people would have to change their skate style though.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Neat idea, I just don't carry around very much shit when I snowboard so it's not very feasable to me. My car keys, wallet and Ipod fit in my jacket, or even pants rather easily. Then again I guess if your at a mega resort where you have to walk from the parking lot 2 miles, it might be worth it.

I would just be worried about it reducing board preformance.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I like it.

Lemme see, my usual pocket complement at the resort: Mini screwdriver, Ipod, phone, spare boa lace, tool for boa lace, ibuprofen, car keys, giant pink jelly dildo, cash, driver's license, debit card, season pass, camera, tissues, granola bars, other stuff, and board lock.

I might get me one of those. :dunno:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with the posts above, all the gear I need to carry with me I fit in my pants on warm-weather days. In the cold weather days I have more than enough pockets for spare face mask, tools, etc. Personally I don't see someone carrying a video/still camera in a pouch that isn't more secure, if anything it needs something to keep it from bouncing around on the board if you're carrying valuables. I don't care how "tight fitting" it is either, if you're only supporting one side of the bag it's going to move. The website says it is tight fitting and yet in the video it's moved up and down easily by hand and you can see it bounce when the rider does a 180 and lands. Foam padding or not, I wouldn't put a video/still camera in it.

I don't see many people wanting to switch their male straps around to support this working between their feet either.

No thanks.


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It ain't going to carry and shovel and probe. In fact not sure how much it's going to carry. An extra beanie, your stash? Maybe some water.
> 
> Really I don't have any problems with a back pack. Maybe because I almost always ride with one in the bc, I'm used to it. At the resort though, I don't use one. I can see some usefulness there if you got some items you want to carry around that don't necessarily fit into a pocket comfortably. Looks like a lot of people would have to change their skate style though.


The most you would need to do is switch your straps around, and that's only if you want the bag to be removable (which is how I use it). It's not for every rider in every situation, it's simply another option for carrying stuff. I usually ride with a hoodie and not a jacket so I only have pants pockets which aren't very big. The craziest thing is how you can ride with stuff in it and hardly notice it. And you can't fall on it.


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Neat idea, I just don't carry around very much shit when I snowboard so it's not very feasable to me. My car keys, wallet and Ipod fit in my jacket, or even pants rather easily. Then again I guess if your at a mega resort where you have to walk from the parking lot 2 miles, it might be worth it.
> 
> I would just be worried about it reducing board preformance.


The Sidecar only weighs a few ounces empty. Even with a bottle of water it really doesn't mess with your ride much (if it is mounted in the middle, where I recommend mounting it). I've never fully trusted pants pockets. I actually use my goggle bag to hold any valuables I ride with, and I hook the string to the pocket zipper pull or to a carabiner on a beltloop. That way if my pocket does come open I still don't loose my stuff. The only time you really notice this bag is when your riding the lift and your board hangs free, and that depends on what you have in the bag.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> I like it.
> 
> Lemme see, my usual pocket complement at the resort: Mini screwdriver, Ipod, phone, spare boa lace, tool for boa lace, ibuprofen, car keys, giant pink jelly dildo, cash, driver's license, debit card, season pass, camera, tissues, granola bars, other stuff, and board lock.
> 
> I might get me one of those. :dunno:


bro, if you just downsize to an Accuvibe mini you could probably get by without the binding pack...









the real question is could you get by without the GIANT sized pink jelly dildo??


knowing you, probably not huh?


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> I agree with the posts above, all the gear I need to carry with me I fit in my pants on warm-weather days. In the cold weather days I have more than enough pockets for spare face mask, tools, etc. Personally I don't see someone carrying a video/still camera in a pouch that isn't more secure, if anything it needs something to keep it from bouncing around on the board if you're carrying valuables. I don't care how "tight fitting" it is either, if you're only supporting one side of the bag it's going to move. The website says it is tight fitting and yet in the video it's moved up and down easily by hand and you can see it bounce when the rider does a 180 and lands. Foam padding or not, I wouldn't put a video/still camera in it.
> 
> I don't see many people wanting to switch their male straps around to support this working between their feet either.
> 
> No thanks.


It's not for everyone. During development we rode with a 35mm SLR and a nice wide angle lens with no issues. I wouldn't try anything crazy in the park with that load, but if your stuck carrying a camera this makes it very tolerable. Plus if you wipe out, it is the most secure place to have something because you can't fall on it. You may step on it in the lift line, but you won't fall on it in the park. It does move up and down a little when you ride but you hardly notice it (depends a lot on what your carrying). It's been tested in the US & Europe & prototypes logged hours of testing so it is a legit product. It's also easy to add extra padding if you want to. 
As for switching straps, I can do it in about 5 minutes and there is no functional difference one way or the other. Again, it's not for everyone.


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Seems like it would piss me off when I go to grab or stomp my phone during one footers :dunno:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why wouldn't you take it off if you knew you would be stomping one footers :dunno:


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Then I would have to but my tampons in my pocket !! God


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

does it have any dampening pad at the bottom or stick to your board? because my phone would bang against the board when i ride choppy snow... i think this would be more annoying than a backpack... i can see it flapping constantly...


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Read the site it says it has a Padded bottom ? whatever that means but ya im pretty sure your shit will still bang around :dunno:


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> does it have any dampening pad at the bottom or stick to your board? because my phone would bang against the board when i ride choppy snow... i think this would be more annoying than a backpack... i can see it flapping constantly...


It comes with a 1" thick piece of foam which does a great job of dampening the shock. We decided against using any adhesive because I know a lot of people that wouldn't want to stick anything extra to their boards other than the stomp pad. Plus it truly isn't needed. With the foam you don't really notice it. It does bounce but it's hardly noticable. The Sidecar is better than the Sherpa but doesn't hold as much. Just compare the weight of an average backpack to the that of the Sidecar. This bag weighs next to nothing. If you don't need all of the space that a backpack provides, your carrying extra weight for nothing. Plus you don't need to take the Bindingpack off everytime you ride the lift, and it is super easy to access while riding. With a backpack you need to stop and take it off, set it down, and unzip it. With the bindingpack you just reach down, get your stuff out, and roll. Its nice for filming with your friends because it doesn't hold you up. You'd have to try it to know for sure. Look for us demoing at resorts around the US this winter.


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.hybridbindingpack.com

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that we will be at Winter Park, CO. December 11-12 for the "Winter Park Resort Ski, Board, & Snowshoe Demofest‏", an on mountain demo weekend. If you are in the area stop by and try out a Bindingpack.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

HYBRID Bindingpack - HOW TO ATTACH

Kind of retarted you have to put your binding straps on backwards for this to work


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

*Backwards straps*

For most bindings that I know of this is not a problem. Binding straps work fine both ways. I've been riding with my straps reversed on my front foot for 5 years.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Doesn't look that useful to me. A backpack goes with you wherever you go (in the lodge, etc) and can double as a snowboard carrier. You can remove it whenever you want and is still light on your back, even if its big enough to carry lunch for your whole crew.

This binding case is gonig to get exposed to shunts & bumps & ice the entire day. It can't hold a hydration bladder and it makes the board more awkward to stow if you're on a bus or a tightly packed tram like the Jackson Hole tram (they pack people in there so tight that you have problems lifting or lowering your arm.

I supposed its an alternative to carrying a backpack... but I would probably wear a small shoulder bag or use my pockets before attaching one to my board.

If you made one that doubled as a mount for a camera, fitting in front of the lead foot then it would start to have some capabilities a backpack wouldn't. Soemthing like that would also help keep snow off of your lead foot (which always makes my toes cold after about 4-5 hours on the slopes).


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

The Bindingpack is removable. You can remove it whenever you want. It is a fraction of the weight of a backpack (the Sidecar is about 5oz). If you carry lunch for your whole crew the Bindingpack is not going to work for you.


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

*Video of the HYBRID Sidecar not working*

YouTube - Sidecar Moving-1.MPG


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the stomp pad combined with a water bottle holder...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

A sidecar for your snowboard? You're fucking kidding right?


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

This product will most likely not be finding its way into my grasp. Like come on, using a back pack isn't that hard, even a small across the shoulder backpack thing would be good for lighter smaller things.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

On one hand I applaud the ingenuity in creating this, just like the water bottle holder stomp pad. On the other hand, just like with that other invention, it's stupid and useless. I can't think of anything I'd carry in this thing that I wouldn't prefer to carry in my pockets.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

HBP said:


> For most bindings that I know of this is not a problem. Binding straps work fine both ways. I've been riding with my straps reversed on my front foot for 5 years.


depends on the binding. some bindings are contour a certain way for comfort. but that doesn't matter. i just wouldn't even bother telling people to put on their binding strap backward to avoid any problems with binding warranty/injury/whatever. you are essentially telling people how to use their binding outside of the binding manufacturer's design and instruction. I just wouldn't do that... you are asking for trouble there...


----------



## HBP (Jun 13, 2010)

There isn't a binding out there that I know of that comes with instructions telling you how to orient your straps with a warning. If this was a safety concern it would have been addressed by binding manufacturers a long time ago, because most people end up taking their bindings apart or replacing straps eventually. If people are smart enough to mount their own bindings I think they can handle turning their straps around. There is no more liability in this product than there is with companies selling aftermarket replacement straps (they don't tell you which way to put them on). Plus there are enough people already out there riding this way that this is not the first time it has been done.

This is the only product on the market that actually helps to protect what you put in it. For those that want to carry something, this is the least noticable, lightest and most secure way to do it. If you ride with a backpack full of stuff then it won't help you. Everyone on the forum has already said they don't carry much, if anything, with them. So what's in the backpacks of the in-bounds riders?? We all see them out there. I've been riding a long time in a lot of places and I have never needed all of the space in a backpack. In the backcountry, you can't really replace the backpack. For in-bounds riding, they are usually not needed. This product fills the gap. And remember, it is just an accessory.


----------

